# Christmas is coming.......



## woodbloke (10 Dec 2006)

Been down to Phillysville this afternoon and had a very enjoyable time playing with all the kit....wonder how many of you wouldn't mind Father Christmas filling up _your_ stocking with one or twelve of these :lol: :







Someone else we all know arranged some chisels similarly to this.. :-k 
Phill - thanks for a really great afternoon, hope you can call in to see my 'shop before Christmas or at some time in the New Year - Rob


----------



## Alf (10 Dec 2006)

Okay, so that's just a small selection - what about all the others... :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (10 Dec 2006)

Alf":soi6gtvv said:


> Okay, so that's just a small selection - what about all the others... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Alf

How many have you got :shock: :wink: 

( I will get my coat )


----------



## CHJ (10 Dec 2006)

Plane obscene :mrgreen:


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Dec 2006)

Ought to change the name from Phillsville to Droolsville..... :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (10 Dec 2006)

Rob
It was great to see you-pop by any time!  
We were trying to do an "Alf-Style" circle of planes but we run out of light. And my bench wasn't big enough.
Obviously we didn't run out of planes......
Cheers
Philly 

P.s.-Very good Chas :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (11 Dec 2006)

Alf":17kv09hz said:


> Okay, so that's just a small selection - what about all the others... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



The're not all Plill's........ :lol: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Dec 2006)

Thought I recognised a Norris and a Calvert Stevens with modified lever cap :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Alf (11 Dec 2006)

woodbloke":1vj0t8gp said:


> The're not all Plill's........ :lol: - Rob


You mean you travel the country dishing out planes to the undeserving! :shock: I think you'd really like Cornwall...  :lol:


----------



## Waka (12 Dec 2006)

Come on guys, Philly may have a lot of planes but he assures me that he uses them all.

Now if you combine Philly's and Martins collection you'll need about four benches.

Rob, be glad to have you down in the new year when I get back from Hol's,
Could be a good chance to get the 3 woodkateeras together.


----------



## woodbloke (12 Dec 2006)

Waka wrote:


> Rob, be glad to have you down in the new year when I get back from Hol's,
> Could be a good chance to get the 3 woodkateeras together.



Waka - Roger that, look forward to it - Rob


----------



## mahking51 (12 Dec 2006)

Waka
Are you calling me a c*******r? :?: 
I deeply resemble that remark.....    
Look forward to seeing you soon before you jet off!

Rob,

You are welcome at my humble abode any time you are passing by, just give me a bell, 07774-773414 and pop in for a cuppa! I really enjoyed having a run round your WS with Waka the other day.

Same goes for anyone else in the area, you are all welcome.

Regards
Martin


----------



## woodbloke (12 Dec 2006)

Mahking51 wrote:


> just give me a bell, 07774-773414



Martin - will put your name and tel no in the address book - Rob


----------



## Waka (12 Dec 2006)

mahking51":qhnp92zz said:


> Are you calling me a c*******r?
> I deeply resemble that remark.....



Yep, but only slightly.

leaving here next Tueasday, be in the UK Wednesday, oh what bliss all that lovely cold wet weather.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (12 Dec 2006)

We just cannot let Phillyand Rob do all the gloating.

Soo.... any interesting new/old tools in time for Christmas?

I recently acquired a Stanley #51/52. 











It is basically in good nick but I still have a fair bit of work to do on this #51 to make it work as well as my ramped shooting board. It looks great in the pictures but I got it for about 1/2 market value as the frog has been repaired and the bedding is not quite correct . It needs a new lever cap (easy enough) and a new hold down (anyone?). I shall have some fun sorting it out over the Christmas holidays. 

The other acquisition was a LN Anniversary #4 1/2. Well, I do have a birthday around the corner.






I'm feeling a little overawed at present. Very spoilt.

Regards from Perth 

Derek


----------



## Philly (12 Dec 2006)

Awww....Derek! :shock: 
Great haul! #51/52 AND Anniversary #4 1/2.
Enjoy..  
Merry Xmas
Philly


----------



## Alf (12 Dec 2006)

Sheesh, yes, let's not let Phil and Rob do all the gloating. Cripes, Derek, what a way to counter it! :lol: I keep telling myself a signed 103 block plane is going to be much rarer than one of 500 4 1/2s, but it's hard... :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Rob Lee (14 Dec 2006)

A bouquet for Alf.... :ho2 

Not as many as Philly, nor as old as Dereks....

http://www.leevalley.com/home/temprl/pl4.jpg

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## buzzy bee (14 Dec 2006)

Ref:#51 Stanley

Hi

What is the "frog"? I am keen to learn, but apologise for all of the questions!
Also are the blades on the plane the same as other planes, as mine is quite short?

Cheers

Dave

I am also looking for the clamp, to hold the work down on the #52 stanley? I was wondering if anyone has a decent picture of the clamp, so that I can get one made, are they cast or milled?


----------



## Alf (14 Dec 2006)

Rob Lee":enfbro15 said:


> A bouquet for Alf.... :ho2


For me? Too kind. I'll keep an eye out for the Fed Ex man then... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf

Who may learn to dread the Fed Ex man if he repeats today's trick of claiming no-one was in, despite three people being on the premises all day. :evil:


----------



## Philly (14 Dec 2006)

Ouch! Amazing tableful there, Rob! :shock:  
Looks like a happy Xmas at your house?
regards,
Philly


----------



## DaveL (14 Dec 2006)

buzzy bee":301o7m0c said:


> Ref:#51 Stanley
> What is the "frog"?


In simple terms the bit the blade is clamped on to in the plane, it supports the blade. 


buzzy bee":301o7m0c said:


> Also are the blades on the plane the same as other planes, as mine is quite short?


The blade is skewed in this plane, so the cutting edge is no square across the blade, there may be other planes with the same width blade and skew angle, I don't know. 


buzzy bee":301o7m0c said:


> I am also looking for the clamp, to hold the work down on the #52 stanley? I was wondering if anyone has a decent picture of the clamp, so that I can get one made, are they cast or milled?


Having never seen a #51/#52 set in the metal I have no idea. As has already been said that is one mighty fine gloat, £50, boy do you suck. :roll:


----------



## Rob Lee (14 Dec 2006)

Well - 

You get to use yours.... we just get to show ours...

'Course - I do get the extra enjoyment from having Alf miss something in the photo.... now that's priceless..... :wink: 

Cheers - 


Rob


----------



## DaveL (14 Dec 2006)

Rob, 

How about telling us a bit about these drool worthy tools? I know what some of then are, but that front one, please some details? [-o< 

Oh and if your so short of space you have to keep tools on the floor I can find space for a couple or three in my shop.


----------



## Rob Lee (14 Dec 2006)

DaveL":1ldz3lys said:


> Rob,
> 
> How about telling us a bit about these drool worthy tools? I know what some of then are, but that front one, please some details? [-o<
> 
> Oh and if your so short of space you have to keep tools on the floor I can find space for a couple or three in my shop.



Hi Dave - 

From front to back:

1) Bridge City Tool Works VP-60 (pivoting frog assembly)
2) Karl Holtey 98 
3) Marcou S-15 smooth
4) Konrad Sauer (Sauer and Steiner) Jointer
5) Dalziel Panel plane
6) the thing wot Alf missed..... :lol: 

The ones one the floor didn't really count.... :roll: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Dec 2006)

Rob Lee":1ustkss9 said:


> A bouquet for Alf.... :ho2
> 
> Not as many as Philly, nor as old as Dereks....
> 
> ...



That is 100% pornographic, no wonder you pasted the link up as a url and not as an img :lol: It's people like you that make the slope downright dangerous to step on :wink: what was once a little hill is now bigger than Mount Everest. :wink: :lol: 

PS If I keep plugging how good your products are do I get a freebee? :lol: :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (14 Dec 2006)

Rob Lee wrote:



> You get to use yours.... we just get to show ours...



Hmmm...interesting comment. Bootiful tho' the assemblage of planery is, are they just tooo pretty to be used? Do they reside in a custom made cabinet for their entire life or do you risk de-valuing them by lightly planing a lump of real wood and possibly getting a few scratches on the sole. Whislt the planes in Phills workshop are still mundanely droolworthy compared to that little lot, _all_ of them have the merit of actually having been seriously used, especially mine :lol: - Rob


----------



## Philly (14 Dec 2006)

Hmm....difficult to tell. All I can see is black or grey. Another by Konrad?
Philly


----------



## MikeW (14 Dec 2006)

Philly":3fy6fndv said:


> Hmm....difficult to tell. All I can see is black or grey. Another by Konrad?
> Philly


I do think the slightly hidden one is also by Konrad...the lever cap screw is of the same style.

Nice assemblage, Rob.

Here's another family, albeit by the same maker :lol: 

http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/saws/ken ... _0002a.jpg

Take care, Mike


----------



## MikeW (14 Dec 2006)

woodbloke":2p65gp2j said:


> Been down to Phillysville this afternoon and had a very enjoyable time playing with all the kit....wonder how many of you wouldn't mind Father Christmas filling up _your_ stocking with one or twelve of these :lol: ...


Well, one of these will be arriving soon. I consider it a wonderful present by a wonderful person...made by C&W






Take care, Mike


----------



## Colin C (14 Dec 2006)

MikeW":21aywg3r said:


> Philly":21aywg3r said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm....difficult to tell. All I can see is black or grey. Another by Konrad?
> ...



Mum tell him

That nice man is teasing again :roll: :wink: 
:tongue9: 
( I must not look, I must not look. Aww dam I have too :tool: )


----------



## DaveL (14 Dec 2006)

ALf, 

Rob has pointed at you, do you have any idea what is lurking at the back of that shot? 

Having been and looked at the Bridge City Tool Works VP-60 video, I did decided not to look for the price, I am sure that I would get caught for the duty and it would be a shame for customs and excise to end up with such a nice looking tool if I couldn't pay it. :roll:


----------



## engineer one (14 Dec 2006)

i don't know mike, first you produce the greatest marketing scoop of the decade by asking us to step into the unknowns of what people deliver to your front door. 
THEN :twisted: :roll: 

the photo :lol: :? it's no wonder the bears in your area are thin and chasing you taking their pizzas. man have you no respect :lol: :lol: ?

first you make saws with soul, then you make them drool worthy, 
and then you send us photos in the week before xmas. it's not enough that philly has the "planest collection" in the world :roll: :lol: 

but those saw handles =D> ccasion5: 

what are we going to do over xmas as we figure a way to buy one,
or two, or?????????????

paul :wink:


----------



## Rob Lee (14 Dec 2006)

Philly":2hoxdjlh said:


> Hmm....difficult to tell. All I can see is black or grey. Another by Konrad?
> Philly



Ah - 

You've a good eye... 8) 

That's one's on loan for catalogue cover (which is why it's concealed)...

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (15 Dec 2006)

Drat the time differences... it is not possible to play in the sandbox at the same time. Actually a little harder at present as Perth has 1 hour daylight saving time. 

That is an amazing collection of functional art work you have there Rob. Which one is the model for the next incarnation of Veritas? Do we get to vote on this?  

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

Look it's an _infill_ - I don't _do_ infills. Although for the record I could have named the makers of all the others - if you hadn't beaten me to it. :roll: And I didn't miss the BUS and the #4 or #4 1/2 on the floor in the background. Not so sure about what appears to be a hand or breast drill behind them... :-k Incidentally I'd be grateful if someone could tell me what that front knob on the Bridge City is reminding me off? :?

Mike, thought you'd have had your fill of beech just recently :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Waka (15 Dec 2006)

How on earth can I afford them on a pension?   

Please stop trying to drag us all down the slope :wink: :wink:


----------



## bugbear (15 Dec 2006)

Alf":1d5ae2i7 said:


> Who may learn to dread the Fed Ex man if he repeats today's trick of claiming no-one was in, despite three people being on the premises all day. :evil:



Ah - like the meter readers and British Gas engineers.

BugBear


----------



## Philly (15 Dec 2006)

Al
Front knob of the Bridge City?? Reminds me of one of those "globe bars", you know, the type you open up to reveal your bottles of spirits. 
Mind you-it is the time of year I turn to drink.... ccasion5: 
Philly :lol:


----------



## Rob Lee (15 Dec 2006)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> (snip)
> 
> That is an amazing collection of functional art work you have there Rob. Which one is the model for the next incarnation of Veritas? Do we get to vote on this?
> 
> ...



Ah Derek - 

... you know we have our own drummer....... :wink: 

As I recently posted on another board... we have at least 14 planned by mid-2008....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Dec 2006)

Rob Lee":ypti2wta said:


> we have at least 14 planned by mid-2008....
> 
> Cheers -
> 
> Rob


 Yes but 14 WHAT? surely your not going to keep us guessing!!!!! :lol:


----------



## engineer one (15 Dec 2006)

rob, you are getting as bad as mike w, hinting, shaking and jigging around just to get all the bucks back to the usa/canada.

think about us for at least one moment, how do we justify 14 of anything in the next 2 years????

all the best for xmas though, and thanks for the past year \/ 

paul :wink:


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

"Not going to keep us guessing"? Huh? Like heck he's not... :roll: I was going to be nice and spare you, but here's the Evil One's posting from elsewhere - read at your own risk:



Rob "The Evil One" Lee":13xx48bz said:


> Current plan has 14 additions to the plane line before Apr 2008....
> 
> 6 of those should appear within the next 10-14 months. The first will likely be the LH edge plane (mirror of the current edge plane). At least one plane will be under $50. Four planes will be under $100. Some planes will not be Veritas planes - but will still be made by us, under a new brand. At least one plane will have multiple blades. At least two planes will have skewed blades. Two planes have the word "small" in the description, while two have "large".
> 
> ...


Actually it's surprising how much you _could_ guess, going on previous hints, but even so I'm struggling. Not that I'm going to tell him that.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## DaveL (15 Dec 2006)

Alf":3gaz61gp said:


> Actually it's surprising how much you _could_ guess, going on previous hints, but even so I'm struggling. Not that I'm going to tell him that.



er don't tell him your name Pike :roll:


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

You don't think he'll read that bit, do you...? :-k :lol:


----------



## Rob Lee (15 Dec 2006)

Alf":1q81qgcx said:


> You don't think he'll read that bit, do you...? :-k :lol:


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

Of course I only _said_ I was struggling _pour encourager les autres_... 8-[


----------



## MikeW (15 Dec 2006)

Alf":20pzzri7 said:


> ...Mike, thought you'd have had your fill of beech just recently :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Alf


There's probably a bunch of Bubinga to do in the near future. A whole bunch... :wink: 

Take care, Mike


----------



## engineer one (15 Dec 2006)

does bubinga in bunches taste like bananas??? :twisted: :lol: 

or is this another part of the bear eating pizza lineage. :roll: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

MikeW":2psm7z17 said:


> Alf":2psm7z17 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Mike, thought you'd have had your fill of beech just recently :wink:
> ...


If only our ancestors had known what we know now, they'd have gone into Bubinga farming... :wink: :lol:


----------



## JesseM (15 Dec 2006)

MikeW":1ijz4on2 said:


> Alf":1ijz4on2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Mike, thought you'd have had your fill of beech just recently :wink:
> ...


Not trying to steer this thread off course, but is bubinga a good wood for planes and chisel handles. I bought some 5/4 the other day and its very dense and heavy, and have heard its stable. It also has an oily feel to it.


----------



## DaveL (16 Dec 2006)

JesseM":1f0bm9uu said:


> is bubinga a good wood for planes and chisel handles. I bought some 5/4 the other day and its very dense and heavy, and have heard its stable. It also has an oily feel to it.


It's terrible stuff, don't know why they still sell it, you best send it all to me for proper disposal.  :roll: :wink:


----------



## MikeW (16 Dec 2006)

Bubinga makes excellent anything wood. Among my favorite for furniture, and of course, saws...







Now the bazillion saws which will be made from Bubinga I referred to above won't necessarily be curly like this one, it will be like--really like--this one:






Take care, Mike


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (16 Dec 2006)

Oh Mike, I'm truly sorry to see that your standards are slipping ....



.......down the slope! :lol: Damn, that's nice. Keep aside some of that curly Bubinga for me next year. :wink: 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## JesseM (16 Dec 2006)

Beautiful stuff. This stuff doesn't look like the second pic nor the first. It looks figured but won't be sure till I take a plane to it.


----------



## MikeW (16 Dec 2006)

Yeah, Bubinga varies a lot. Working on a half dozen over the weekend from 3 different boards and each set of two will look different.

These above. The curly Bubinga has a couple things going for it. One, the inherent chatoyance and the fact it had a couple coats of garnet shellac before our other finish.

The bottom picture looks a little dead compared to real life. That was mostly due to the picture being lit too hot. That and the fact I don't pull pictures off the camera until after the packages have shipped. No chance for a second set of pictures.

But I love Bubinga in all its permutations. Wonderful to work, and its variations keep me excited about it.

Take care, Mike


----------



## Alf (16 Dec 2006)

Mike, Mike, Mike... He said plane and chisel handles - take those superfluous saws away [-X :lol: Instead, back to reality:






Hmm, curly bubinga chisel handles...? Mmmmm 

Cheers, Alf


----------

